# Ever wonder what ATC and Pilots talk about?



## jis (Nov 13, 2014)

Here are some truly priceless exchanges that might send you rolling with laughter....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 13, 2014)

ROTFLMAO!!! Priceless indeed!!!


----------



## jis (Nov 13, 2014)

I like the San Jose one .... "Guadelupe exit off Route 101 and hang a right at the light to get back to the airport" ROTFL This was probably a while back.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

jis said:


> I like the San Jose one .... "Guadelupe exit off Route 101 and hang a right at the light to get back to the airport" ROTFL This was probably a while back.


That was the one I liked too.


----------

